# How does a bendy leg correct itself !



## 13ollox (Jun 2, 2006)

one of my Hierodula has just moulted into subadult .. but one of her front legs has become a lil bendy as her feet points backwards rather than down ! however , people say that this can cure itself by next moult . i was just wondering how ? as when it moults next , a bendy leg will come out of the bent leg and therefore harden again bent wont it ? any ideas ?

Neil


----------



## Rick (Jun 2, 2006)

Can you post a pic of it? Sometimes in this case if its bad I cut it off. If its subadult its unlikely it would grow back but they do fine with missing a leg.


----------



## 13ollox (Jun 2, 2006)

it still uses it , the leg itself is not bent . it just drags a lil bit ! you know the knee area of the front leg where the leg bends in half. it looks like it got bent a little too much, then dried and so its stuck in that position as i'm guessing it didn't stretch it properly when it was drying . that's all . nothing worth lopping off. i was just wondering if it would get better ?

Neil

sorry for my rubbish artwork . but here is a quick sketch of what i can see !


----------



## julian camilo (Jun 2, 2006)

thing is when it comes out its still quite soft so can harden in the correct position. and yeh i think it should correct itself with this next moult, its only a small position problem, as opposed to a big deformation or anything. it should be fine. not promising, but its most likely to be fine, i think.


----------



## Rick (Jun 2, 2006)

See what it looks like in a fw days. Doesn't sound extreme so shouldnt' be an issue.


----------

